# Package: Missing print/pdflib from php72-pecl-pdflib-4.1.2 from both 11.2 and 12.0 repository.



## ahebert (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi,

I noticed that pdflib-7.0.5_5 is missing from the repository, which is required for php72-pecl-pdflib-4.1.2 (for example).

php72-pecl-pdflib-4.1.2 package will install without requiring pdflib but will show up on a " pkg check -Bds ".

The fix is pretty simple as to compile it from /usr/ports but we're trying to stay 100% pkg nowadays.

Could it be caused by the RESTRICTED in pdflib Makefile?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2019)

Yep. Due to a vague license it's not being packaged. 

```
RESTRICTED= Many odd restrictions on usage and distribution
```


----------

